# Mating? Or just a mean fish?



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

Alright, well I have had one male platy in my 10g for a while now, since my other male platy died shortly after I purchased Edward, and ever since he's been charging and chasing my red wag platy fish like there's no tomorrow! Scared the crap out of her, she used to be all active and happy, but now she just hides in the grass, not even coming out when it's feeding time. So to resolve this problem, I bought another male and female, same thing happened to the new female, she just hides below, but does come out once in a while to pick up a few scraps of food. So now, he chases Julliete, Cinderelly AND Cassonova... Is he trying to mate with the females? If he is, he isn't doing anything differently from how he's treating Cassonova(Other male fish)... And I also have two other females, Sugar and Sheniqua, he doesn't seem to take ANY interest in them at all... but he does swim in synch with Sheniqua a lot...


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmmm, if the fish being chased aren't showing signs of any fin nipping or lack of food, then I wouldn't worry too much. It may be that he is mating with the other one and is trying to keep the others away?


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

I have the same problem with guppies =/ i have 7 girls and 3 boys, 2 of the boys ( Gary and Mark) Dont know what to do, and Leonard Loves 2 out of the girls and ignores the others. One of the 2 girls seems to get stressed alot and hides comes out rarely, and the other is being really secretive. Just hoping they'll figure themselves out, if not, I think i might give Leonard a time out for a day or so in the breeding tank fingers crossed he'll calm down


----------



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

Snyderguy:Well Julliete seems to have beat up fins, I'm not sure if it's because of Edward or if it's fin-rot... AND she's not eating. I'm scared that Cinderelly will be next.

Fairy: Yeah I was thinking about separating the females from the males for a while, give them a break, but I don't have a second tank set up yet... If you do end up giving him a time out, tell me how it goes and if he calms down at all. I might have to resort to a little solitary confinement for a while.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

The tank may just be overcrowded. If they're nipping at each other, then something is not right in the tank. Maybe it's time for an upgrade? You can always find good deals on craigslist -- just be careful about how you go about making the purchase. Cash only and bring a partner with you when you do the exchange.

If you can't do an upgrade, try re-arranging their tank to give it a "new tank" look


----------



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

Well the thing is, back when I just had four little fish, she was like this too. Either she's too scared to come out and eat and socialize, or she's sick.

And I'm actually thinking about that, getting some caves for them and putting in a nice colorful background.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

You know even tropical can be aggressive. I think you just have an aggressive platy. I had one like that and he never let up. Always charging and nipping the others. He needs a time out, lol.


----------



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, I got a breeding cage thing, and it said one of the other uses for it is to isolate aggressive fish, so he's in there right now, just thinking about what he's done... haha


----------

